# £3,000 for Insulting Tape



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Is it normal to spend the best part of 30 grand on a motorhome to find that critical wiring is protected from the elements with nothing more than insulating tape? 
The wiring to the rear lights is fixed to the underside of the wood floor - until it gets near to the lighting units. Just before each light unit there are spade connectors, and these are protected with nothing more than black insulating tape. 
With non-functioning offside rear light, I looked at bulbs, fuses and the wiring to discover that the connector had oxidised and snapped. 
Water ingress from washing and rain may have contributed, but I suspect simple seasonal condensation inside the tape winding will have caused this. 
I could have taken the van back to Marquis (200 mile round trip?), or to my Fiat dealer (warranty work? - hardly). 
Have just replaced the connector, but the rest are ready to break. I've sprayed them with WD40, dried and rewrapped them individually then wrapped them in polythene before taping up again. 
After our hols I shall replace and grease all the connectors, and fit plastic hose over them. and then box them in junction boxes secured to the underneath of the floor. 
A 30 year old Dormobile - I should expect part of my enjoyment to include a bit of maintenance - but an 18 month old vehicle? 
Wonder if Swift Group are in breach of regulations. 
Insulating tape? - More like INSULTING tape.


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

Look on the bright side if it was a 30 year old Dormobile it would have been that nasty sticky black cloth insulating tape!  :lol:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

You've got a point. 
Do you think we really sent men to the moon? 
Think I'll join the self build club. I've majored the wiring course now, and I used to build pianos so cabinets should be simple.
Must mind the head on the candle sticks though. :roll:


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Get the proper rubber junction boxes with the snap-in plastic lids as used by good trailer makers, your local Lucas shop will stock them. It is what all the wires are fed into on my Tow-a-Van trailer, and every so often I pop the cover off to check the connections, smear more Vaseline on them, and the lid and all is fine. Also pack the little conical rubber feeds where the wires go in.
John


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Otto. Don't lose sight of the fact that the space shuttles components were built on the basis of "lowesr cost tenders".

Nobby


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This isn't very good and as it's British made, one would hope they could have put some effort into it. I hope Swift don't ask why people sod off to foreign climes to buy m\homes because I suspect that is one reason.

And this is another thing that one day this site will be able to do. Name and shame and force constructors to think twice before saving tuppence.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*honoured*

Thanks for replies. It's good to evoke a response - but - Hey! I got one from Pusser. 
Now I really feel like part of the family. 
No sarcasm intended. It's just good to feel that a regular is interested in your topic. 
You're right though, it is shabby to tie up wire on vehicle like this. 
I am a little concerned at what other shortcuts they've made, and how it affects our safety. 
Still we're here to enjoy them, not to moan about them. 
Confession time - We bought the van in December but because of the dreaded P.C. (not computer & not police constable); the one that gets the over 40's), and study, we haven't yet used it. 
We're off to Norfolk in June for our first holiday, then to France in September. 
You guys seem to do nothing but motorhoming - maybe my day will come - big guy willing. 
Paul (previously 'pianoman') 
Take care out there.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Nobby!*

A bit like your word processor?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: honoured*



Otto-de-froste said:


> Thanks for replies. It's good to evoke a response - but - Hey! I got one from Pusser.
> Now I really feel like part of the family.
> No sarcasm intended. It's just good to feel that a regular is interested in your topic.
> You're right though, it is shabby to tie up wire on vehicle like this.
> ...


That was a very kind thing to say but you and everyone else are already part of this family which is the unique thing about this website, mainly because everyone helps one and other which in this day and age is a bit of a novelty.
I don't normally respond to techy questions because I am hopeless at DIY sort of stuff and there is a danger of me killing someone if they were silly enough to follow my advice. I am to DIY as King Herod was to baby care.  It is not totally my fault that things go wrong with my DIY. "No More Nails" for example only lasts for about 10 minutes if I use it. Duck tape comes unstuck with 24 hours and ordinary nails are guarantted to rent asunder anything I bang one into particularly anitque funiture. Superglue does two things for me. One - it doesn't stick anything at all for me and two - it normally requires a visit to A & E to get my fingers prized open. But I am good at some things and I have made a list below.....

1...

I'll have to come back on this after a think.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Paul have you considered using heat shrink plastic tubing for sealing your connections :?: Its very easy to use (borrow the wifes hairdrier) very effective, you won't have to replace the manufacturer's fittings (warranty) and it keeps me in a job


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Thanks for the tips.*

FJMike!!! 
Just the guy. I lost your details when the site went down. 
I still want the Ducato Manual, so can I have an address please to send some spondoolies? 
Pusser - 
No 1. 
You have a skill and a heart for helping others. There is no better qualification to have.

Anyhoooos - I've come up with a scheme that sorts out my wiring, the poor performance in head winds, and stops those Ducato draughts all in one go.

What is it? 
Well I was watching the speed skiing on the box the other day. They wear these skin tight shiny body suits and enormous helmets that can double up as pup tents. 
How about having a body suit made for the van -and a helmet for the luton; it can be used as an awning on site. 
Don't knock this before considering it - after all - there were very few who supported my idea of putting interchangeable rail wheels on motorhomes so that we could use the rail (and possibly tram) networks. We would set cruise control, then we could dine, sleep or just relax whilst the van made its own way to your chosen destination; or ITS chosen desitnation. This will also be an ideal solution to the channel tunnel when the trains stop running. 
Paul F.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I would agree with fjmike about the heatshrink tube but would add some self amalgamating tape over the ends of the tubing as if there are multiple wire you may still get some water ingress. Use the self amalgamating tape from about an inch over the the h/s tube to as close the the physical part that is holding the connectors.

I agree that this sounds like real shoddy work and should have been done properly in the first place.

Regards Karl


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Now I'm not well known for my prowess with electricity of any kind, but for what its worth....would ordinary clear silicon sealer to the trick? a good dollop (a technical measurment) all over wire,spade and connector should keep any water out should'nt it?


----------



## legend (May 1, 2005)

I usually use waxoyl.
When I get a vehicle I take off all of the removeable items - light clusters etc.
Then remove the bulbs and give everything a coating of waxoyl. Either brush it on or thin some down and put it in a spray container - such as windowlene or the likes.
Give everything a light coating and put it all back together.
I would tend not to tape up connections - you will always get conddensation in it and so corrosion. A simple block connector or those cable connectors that you push the wires into and squeeze with pliars would do. see
http://www.maplin.co.uk/search.aspx?MenuNo=16757&MenuName=Cable Connectors&FromMenu=y&DOY=25m6
Then give it a good coating of waxoyl - several times to build up a thickness. I would even coat all of the components before putting together - especially the ends of any cut wires to stop damp tracking down the cable.

I would definately do it myself. With standards like this coming from factories what chance do you have with after sales. Do a good job that you know. You get to know your vehicle better which always comes in handy.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I'm fed up with the cheap build quality, and have lost interest. The lights are just one of many annoying issues - cupboard doors losing their veneer, bathroom door warped and catching everytime its used, plumbing making a noise that would get us thrown off site, Swift want me to take it 100 miles to where I bought it just so they can confirm the problems, then I'll wait another 6 months for the replacement parts to be delivered before doing a 200 mile round trip to have them fitted.
Fiat are about as good - reversing light staying on all the time and reversing camera doing same (probably the switch) and with 6000 miles on the clock it still does 17 mpg, struggles to get anywhero near 70, and just loses it all together on inclines. Fiat can find nothing wrong so it must all be in my mind. 
Disappointment would be an understatement. 
I'm considering a Tranny with an Italian body, or getting a nice car and going B&B.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? I'm sorry to say it and I symphasise with your predicament. But you get what you pay for. You bought British workmanship and that's what you got. Over paid and underworked I have always said. That's coming from an ex-NUM. :wink:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I can agree that British quality is not what it was, but I went to see a Globus, an Eriba and Chauson today, and the cabinet work was dog rough with bits broken and shabby upholstery. These were demos, but I can't imagine them looking that good in a years time.
Can't say the Fiat bit has been the biggest laugh I've had, there's no pleasure in driving it anymore.
My company runs Transits, Movanos, Sprinters, Sevel vehicles and an old Leyland Daf.
The Transit is far superior to any, and it's 2.4 engine doesn't know when to quit.
If you've bought a lemon, but the computer says it's within parameters there's no one able to fix stuff by intuition anymore. Just do a diagnostic and hope the customere gets fed up of moaning.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

But tell me *Otto-de-froste* have you taken a look at the American Motorhomes and compared them to European trash? :wink:


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

8O Does this mean we made a good choice with Marquis autosleeper then.

Weve had it over a year now and apart from the generator problem the only real niggle has been the habitation door hinge pins working loose.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Trecker said:


> 8O Does this mean we made a good choice with Marquis autosleeper then.
> 
> Weve had it over a year now and apart from the generator problem the only real niggle has been the habitation door hinge pins working loose.


MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm In my honest opinion? NO. How much did you pay for it. :wink:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Would love an American vehicle, but have to use mine for commuting to Rotherham every day. 
Nearly bought a Trigano Tribute for that reason, but thought it was a bit tight for storage. 
I have to be fair, and say that Marquis - Preston have tried hard to help me, and, their service has been totally different to the reports of other Marquis branches that have been published on this site. 

South Yorkshire Caravans have gone way beyond good at customer care, and I would recommend them to anyone. 

I don't expect perfection by any means, but I'm not technically competent to tinker with bits (except the furniture), so I like stuff to work for a year or two. 
If Fiat could have made it perform like the magazine tests and MHF members state, I could have lived with the rest, but 17 mpg is absolute c**p.


----------

